# Sticky  Carter AFB (1966 GTO) Shop Manual Scan



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Carter AFB (1966 GTO) Shop Manual Scan


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks !!!!!


----------

